# inshore speck or red tournaments???



## Shattering Dreams (Aug 24, 2008)

I was just wondering if there are any inshore speck or redfish tournaments in the gulf breeze pensacola area coming up within the next month or so. Im just getting started so im really interested in a smaller one with an entry fee of around 25 dollars or so. thanks hunter


----------



## redfisher66 (Oct 8, 2009)

The Emerald Coast Redfish Club has monthly tournaments between Pensacola and Panama City with very reasonable entry fees. The touraments are two person team events for primarily redfish, but also have a big trout calcutta. Annual membership to join ECRC is $40 and each tournament entry is $25 per person. Guaranteed to payout to three places (depending on turnout, first place is about $500 + any calcuttas). The next tournament is April 14 out of Legendary Marine in Destin...May 12 is Navarre. Good bunch of guys with varied skill levels. Give me a shout if interested...850-377-0195.


----------



## Shattering Dreams (Aug 24, 2008)

thanks ill be sure to check it out


----------

